# Any Herfers in Pgh?



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I will be in Pgh for most of next week and was wondering if any herfers are interested in a get together?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Check the burgherfers.com website. I think they have a couple events coming up but not sure of exactly when and if they will happen during your visit.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

whodat1 said:


> I will be in Pgh for most of next week and was wondering if any herfers are interested in a get together?


There are several good shops in Pittsburgh, depending on where you're going to be staying.

Bloom Cigars is on 12th St., on the South Side.

http://www.bloomcigar.com/

Every Saturday, they have "Cigar Camp", which is basically a weekly herf. They also have an enormous selection of cigars. If you are going to be in town next Saturday, a friend (hoosier) and I are tentatively planning to be in town for Cigar Camp. It's a good time.


----------

